# super g+ help



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

First post to board. got a couple of questions. Just started racing super g + ho cars, raced 1/24 1/32 for many years. Was wondering who to buy some stock type matched magnets and that are zapped to my gauss spec, and traction magnets the same. or, just buy a new car built to meet my club rules.By racing a few weeks, I relies that without bringing my car up to specs, I will not have a chance. Not looking for something free, just looking for the right direction to go, and who is the "doctor" of these little things!I guess I'm getting old.thanks for your help!! Scott eastern PA


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*SGP help*

I sent you an email.

TF


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Scott, the Tomy Super G+ is a good race car. The motor magnets are ceramic
& traction mags. are polymer. Poly mags are more difficult to zap than ceramic. Either way, zapping can only return the mag to the original full strength. Matching can be done in simple ways after mags have been graded.
If your rules allow, upgrade chassis to a BSRT G-3, use Tyco rear axle, and
info is available for many other tweaks.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*super g/g3*

hi 

i have alot of zapped and matched motor magnets, and our club is moving to bonded motor magnets, so i have lots extra. let me know your club rules and i can help set you up with a reasonably competive chassis

mike


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Send me you club rules and Ill see what I can do I also have access to a mag zapper and meter 
Thanks


----------



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

*g+ magnet help*

WOW!! this is a good board. you guys came to my aide to hook me up!! thanks for the help.now I can move to the front Scott


----------

